# Help identify this beautiful vintage bench vise.



## JerToTheBear (Jun 5, 2019)

The only markings say: 58-7844-4. Found in Canada.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Do you have some reason to believe it's vintage? Looks like most of the generic bench vises being imported from overseas these days. The mill marks left on the "anvil" and the fact that the parting line wasn't ground down indicate that it's a mass-production vise.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> Do you have some reason to believe it s vintage?
> 
> Looks like most of the generic bench vises being imported from overseas these days. The mill marks left on the "anvil" and the fact that the parting line wasn t ground down indicate that it s a mass-production vise.
> 
> - HokieKen


Hey, i have some 2017 and 2018 Vintage wines.

I agree, it looks very similar to vises on Amazon, which are fine for the price. I've had good luck with Yost ones, hard to beat for the price.


----------



## AndyJ1s (Jan 26, 2019)

I got a US-made Yost 880-DI 8" reversible bench vise last year. Now they (880-D2's) are made in China. Fantastic, massive, versatile vise, at a good price too. In reversed configuration, it has 12.5" of capacity. It has reversible prismatic/smooth jaws faces.

I use magnetic refrigerator advertisements, trimmed to fit, to cushion the smooth jaw faces for holding wood.

Some day, I'm going to make wooden jaw faces for it, maybe magnetically attached. Any suggestions for a good tough wood for jaw pads for this beast?

Andy


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Depends on if you want the jaws to be hard and rigid or have some give so they conform to whatever's clamped up.

If it's the former, Lignum Vitae, Greenheart or some of the Rosewood family. If the latter, hard Maple, Oak, Ash, Hickory.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Personally I use oak or maple, whatever i have laying around, and then glue some suede to it.


----------



## AndyJ1s (Jan 26, 2019)

Given the smaller surface area (compared to a WW vise), maybe the maple/oak/ash/hickory would work better. I like the idea for suede too.

Thanks,

Andy


----------



## KozyMel (Jul 9, 2021)

This is a Canadian Tire product.

I just broke mine after 20+ years ….


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Must be something from Australia… only those dopey buggers would create an upside down vise!


----------



## JFS (Aug 3, 2021)

I have that vice. Definitely Canadiantire.ca part number, if I had to guess I'd say '70's maybe. Light duty vice.


----------



## JFS (Aug 3, 2021)

I have that vice. Definitely Canadiantire.ca part number, if I had to guess I'd say '70's maybe. Light duty vice.


----------

